# Binkey due 1/31 pics added..Kidded day 147



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Had a bit of a warm up today...and it wasn't windy!

I am hoping twins as she's not as stretched to the limit as she was last time when she had her first set of triplets....udder is forming and she just recently started to lose her plug. This will be her 7th freshening and her udder gets better each year, a dream to milk and I can't wait to see Murphy's first kids at Dollys Acre! Think PINK! Taking reservations for these babies too.
After going thru her kidding records... this will be her 6th, her 5th with me.
I'm in need of a new camera so the picture quality is really bad.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31*

:dance: Kids yeah kids!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31*

:kidred: :kidred: Thinking Pink for you! :kidred: :kidred:

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31*

Thinking pink :kidred: Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31*

Here's some pink vibes for ya!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31*

Thinking Pink....an Happy thoughts... :kidred: :kidred: :hug:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31*

pinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpinkPINK
:kidred: :kidred: :kidred:
Good luck and good kiddings!
:thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31*

7th Freshening!!! She's an old pro at this... Good luck, Binky!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added*

Binkey has done very well with each of her kiddings here with me( her first was in 2007 with twins)...other than the stillbirth she'd had in 2010, she's been a great mama and a wonderful milker.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added*

Lookin' good


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added*

Coming right along!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added*

She's building her udder too...and I know that I won't see any size increase until 2 weeks before she's due, then she just stops and the 3 days before she's ready to deliver is when it really grows and within 12 hours of delivery...she's engorged. LOL... Yes, I'm obsessive with knowing my girls habits when it's time to wait for babies.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added*

Good luck Liz. Kidding time is the only good thing about winter in my book.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added*

Awww look at that baby belly! I can't wait to see what she gives you Liz!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added*

Binkey has just 16 days to hit 145 and though it was still cold today, it was nice enough for me to get a few pics....even a dirty faced pic of her baby's sire, Murphy.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

Congrats! Can't wait for some baby details. Must be so nice to know what you're dealing with. Thinking pink.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

Winky....I like to think I know what I'm dealing with but even with knowing my girls as well as I do, they still can surprise me :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

She's a big girl :greengrin: She's both deep and wide, maybe she's hiding quads in there :chin: Thinking pink :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

Looking good.... :hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

She is looking big......hoping for lots of girls for you. Good luck and happy kidding.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

Sounds like she's progressing well. The anticipation of having babies....don't it just get to ya, lol

ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

Hey Liz... just trying to compare my does to Binky, about how big is her udder in that last photo? a handful? or a more? 
I know it's not an exact science... but I still try !


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

She has a bit more than a handful, her last freshening was with triplets and WOW was she huge! She was so stretched that I thought for sure she'd burst...think of a ND with a basketball sized udder as a mental picture, I milked her twice a day from day one due to the loss of the 3rd buckling, she was that full and a great producer.

She'll get to be about cantalope sized here in another 10 days or so then a steady fill til she's strutted the day before she delivers.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

Looking good Liz! Such a Pretty girl! I think trips at least!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

I chalenge you to a race liz!  My doe Sheep (you would have to see her to understand the name lol) is also due the 31st, but this is her first time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

Jessica...Your "Sheep" just might beat Binkey...not by much though. Binkey's not stretched as tight in the belly as she was last year with her triplets and she delivered on day 144 with them...going through the pics I have of her udder growth and belly with her last freshenings...I really think theres 2 in there. She was my first registered ND and I think I got lucky with her, seeing as I really didn't know what I should look for when buying, I seriously cannot see very much to "improve" upon with her..she could use better rear leg angulation and a bit more rear height with her udder but over all I'm very pleased with her when comparing her with "top quality" does that I see that others here have.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

Oh no I wasnt saying anythig bad about her, I was sayin a race to see who had babys first. And as for Binkey her self, I know nothing about nds, but I see nothing wrong with her. And everyone has their idea of what a perfect goat is. I think my goats are just great, but Im sure if I showed them they would kick me out at the door. And I have to admit, Love is the biggest factor


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*



Jessica84 said:


> Oh no I wasnt saying anythig bad about her, I was sayin a race to see who had babys first. And as for Binkey her self, I know nothing about nds, but I see nothing wrong with her. And everyone has their idea of what a perfect goat is. I think my goats are just great, but Im sure if I showed them they would kick me out at the door. And I have to admit, Love is the biggest factor


Oh no...I didn't think you were :hug: I just think that Bink's gonna make me wait til at least 146 with this pregnancy, her track record for births is sorta predictable :wink: 
Twins on 145 in 08, single on 147 in 09, stillborn FT buck, and under developed doe on 148 in '10, triplets on 144 in '11 so I'm figuring on her going early on day 146 this time :greengrin: 
I just get carried away sometimes with my posts...I tend to ramble ALOT :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

Liz I say twins also with the possibility of a small triplet in there LOL. I just hope they are all healthy and happy good luck with her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*



> Liz I say twins also with the possibility of a small triplet in there LOL. I just hope they are all healthy and happy good luck with her.


 :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

She had some snotty looking discharge going on last night and she's a bit more open and loose in the backside....and as I trimmed hooves while she had her supper, I was getting the feeling from those kids kicking me that they didn't like me holding her hind leg up for the trim. Just over 2 weeks to go!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

Cant wait to see those babies, I dont have any due closer to the end of Feb or beginning of March. Actually I just ran the buck with my does this year so they could be due anywhere from 2/22-3-22.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

So excited to see some babies!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

get carried away sometimes, and ramble ALOT? Sounds just like me, we will get along well lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

LOL... When it comes to my "kids" I can ramble an awful lot!

Well...Bink's udder is steadily filling as predicted, and this weather has been something else too...went from 50 and rain yesterday to 25 and snow today, I will be doing the "birthing trim" in another week so I hope the weather decides to not suddenly turn into total winter then...for her comfort as I know I wouldn't want to be cold in that area lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

:hug: :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

How's she doing?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

Bink's doing well... the weather is to be in the 40's the next few days so I will be doing her birthing trim...and getting another pic of her progressing udder.She's certainly getting closer, come Monday...theres just a week left to go!

Angel is due 2/22 and looking like a giant marshmallow...Penny is due 3/8 and her udder is filling too.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

I think the last week is the longest.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

LOL...Yes it is! Especially when I really think she'll go on 146....if she takes longer than that I'll really be nuts!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well*

:crazy: I know the feeling.... :crazy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 13*

Binkey's udder is filling as predicted...she was not happy at all with the trim she got either :greengrin: 
Prayers for a healthy, happy delivery are much appreciated ray: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

As Binkey was eating her dinner tonight I saw something that I never saw on any of my girls....a little hoof poking out above her rumen! I've always seen and felt kids on the right side, never the left! It was really neat though because when I touched it, it kicked me! Babies soon! Barn cam is now on and I can watch the entire area, she'll go to the kidding stall the closer she gets.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*



liz said:


> As Binkey was eating her dinner tonight I saw something that I never saw on any of my girls....a little hoof poking out above her rumen! I've always seen and felt kids on the right side, never the left! It was really neat though because when I touched it, it kicked me! Babies soon! Barn cam is now on and I can watch the entire area, she'll go to the kidding stall the closer she gets.


Awww Liz that must have been something! We had this happen with one of our does, she was not a very big doe, and had 8lb twins last night. I thought I was imagining feeling it but nope it was a hoof LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*



> As Binkey was eating her dinner tonight I saw something that I never saw on any of my girls....a little hoof poking out above her rumen! I've always seen and felt kids on the right side, never the left! It was really neat though because when I touched it, it kicked me! Babies soon! Barn cam is now on and I can watch the entire area, she'll go to the kidding stall the closer she gets.


 Wow..that is strange for sure.. to see and feel it on that side.... sounds that they are very healthy and active in there... that is wonderful... :wink: Happy Kidding... :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

I love when you can see the babies moving like that! It's so neat!   
Hope she kids out nice and easy for you.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

That is so neat! Last year I could feel an entire head (or some boby part) moving in there :greengrin: Good luck! Hope she has :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Progressing well...udder hasn't shown much change but she's looser in the backside and has had some discharge...kids are very active too.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

It is looking like Binky might kid before my doe Nutmeg gets around to it... :laugh:

How is Binky doing today?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

She's all poofed out under her tail and quite a bit of discharge because she has hay stuck to her...will get another udder pic today, she's certainly dropped too, hollow in the hip area. Her "track" record for kids.. 2008 Twins on 145, 2009 single on 147, 2010 fullterm stillborn and mummified kid (twins?) 149, 2011 triplets on 144


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Well liz, I think your prob. gonna win this race, other than a bag, shes the same as she was a month ago.....But I do hope you get lots of health babys, Best of luck to Binkey and babys


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Her udder is filling...slowly, just as I knew she would...now if she'll just show me what she's hiding PDQ I'll not be :hair:
Kids weren't as active at feeding time and she has dropped.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

^ :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Oh my...LOL :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*



RunAround said:


>


LOL.... I saw that on Marestare forum and thjot it was hilarious...there needs to be one in goat form!! :laugh:

Udder is filling, not doubled but definately getting there...I work a short shift tomorrow and I'm off Wednesday so I am hoping that I see babies then. ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Bink's in her kidding stall under cam tonite...loose around tail, udder steadily filling and she has this "bunched up ball" in her back just in front of her hips, her tail is all floppy and though I don't expect any kids tonite, she's showing me that she's getting ready.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Oh..so the race is on.

In lane 1 is Nutmeg, overdue and ready to pop.

In lane 2 is Binky right on time and ready to pass nutmeg like she is standing still!

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*



RunAround said:


>


LOL!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

LOL!!!!!!

I hope and pray all goes well for Binky! I can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*



RunAround said:


>


LOL!!!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

OK Liz, Do you get any sleep? 

Are you drinking a lot of coffee.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Lori.... I live on coffee! and I usually average 3 hours a night during kid watch so it's even more coffee when I'm at work!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Today was my short shift day...5:30-8 I left Binkey out to soak up some warm sunshine and she's been walking the length of the 8 foot wall scratching, udder is filling but not near what I know it will be, I think she'll be waiting a bit longer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

:hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

I hope she kids soon!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

I just read this entire post!! How exciting! :leap: I pray that everything goes well for you and for Binkey. Can not wait to see the babies!!! Thinking doeling thoughts :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Besides being LARGE...ligs softening, udder filling, more so in the rear now...she's happily munching hay in her stall. :GAAH:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Wow she sure is rolly polly hu??? She looks happy and very healthy too :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

shee looks like she's gonna pop!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

I'll know when she's ready to pop as soon as that udder triples it's size! Really hope that tomorrow's the day!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

I hope she goes soon for you! :hug: Bessie has had me waiting since January 21st... :hair:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: She's huge!!!!! Good luck! Hope she goes tomorrow ray: :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Thinking of you, happy kidding.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Udder is bigger than yesterday...and I just put a bit of hay in the outside feeders and Binkey is usually one of the first to act as if starved, she's contentedly chewing her cud watching the others eat???


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Ooooooo.... this could be the day!!!!! Good luck to you and Binky!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Go Binky go!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

As much as I'd like to hope that today is THE day...since I have to be up at 4:30 in the morning for work, I think she's either going to keep me up all night waiting or she'll wait til after I get home at 1.... after work tomorrow would be great if she doesn't go early tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Come on Binky.. wait til Liz gets home later..... :thumb: :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

It's really funny to me that everyone...including Murphy and Teddy have been laying inside all day...the sun is shining, it's beautiful here, do they know something I don"t :scratch:

Binkey's been so predictable with her last 4 freshenings that I'm wondering what she's up to :hair:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

If your goats are like mine, she gonna have them. i have noticed when all the goats stick close to home I end up with kids by the end of the day.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

C'mon Binky. What are you keeping us all in suspense for? Have those kids already!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Her udder is the same as it was earlier today, ligs are low but still there. She'll get a thorough check before I leave for work in the morning and if there is a change at 4:30 am, I'll be home to check on her around 10, if she's the same I'll see her at 1.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Come on Binkey!!! I am praying for a happy, healthy kidding! :leap: ray:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Aaaawww...you're a good mommy, Liz


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

On my way to work...it's 5:15 and her udder is filled more in the rear, ligs low and she's tearing into her hay like she's starved...normal for her though. I've not noticed any contractions and she's still jumpy when I touch her udder. Maybe this afternoon?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

hope she goes soon!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> hope she goes soon!


I agree! keep us posted!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Can't wait!!!!!! What time do you get home??? LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

GO BINKEY! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

I was able to come home around 10 to check her...udder doubled in size, ligs gone. I got home just after 1 to find her stall ripped up and udder is tight,she has some discharge and she's been out of the stall to stretch her legs but went right back in, I gave her hay and fresh water and will be waiting for labor to begin.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

OMG I am so excited! So this is it, right??? we should have babies soon!!

:clap:

I will be checking back all day long! LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Awww so exciting! I can't wait! Right now my husband thinks I am crazy - watching the marestare, and telling him about all the babies everyone is expecting...he said 'you need to rest now because you'll be doing the same thing as them in a couple of weeks' LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Yes, she's in early labor....hasn't laid down, been doing a good bit of weight shifting on her hind legs and has been digging up the stall and doing a lot of stretching and rubbing. She was laying down when I checked her on the moniter at 1, when I went out she was up and hasn't been down since.

This is from the moniter... she looks bigger than she actually is.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Very exciting! Come on Maggie and Binkey :greengrin:

Binkey is definately bigger around than Maggie!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Bink's contracting....up down up down.....hope to see something soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

:stars: go Binkey!!!! :leap:  :clap:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Babies..... I would love to see some healthy Binky babies 

:thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

So exciting--come on Binkey! Happy kidding!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Yay!! Shes gonna go before my girl for sure


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Any babies?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

First kid coming top of head first, had to bring nose up to meet feet....Black with white poll and a moonspot BUCK...2nd coming with feet forward and head back, got fixed and she pushed..out cam a ? dark gold with black and white BUCK...Pics later....they arrived about 35 min ago


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

:stars: wat to go Binkey!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

good job both of you!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Congratulations!!!!!! :stars: Glad they are all okay :hug: Sorry they were both bucks though  That really stinks.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Congrats on the kids


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Grats on the kids :thumbup: :leap:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

:leap: Congrats!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

Awww Congrats!!!! Can't wait to see pics of them!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

:clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

I am thankful that all turned out well...babies have full bellies, up moving around and feisty, Binkey is being a good mommy and has had her supper and bucket of warm molasses water, just dropped the AB...pics in Birth Announcements.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Binkey due 1/31 pics added..progressing very well day 14*

:leap: going to look for pics!


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

:stars: CONGRATS :stars:


----------

